# IBS and bacterial vaginois



## sheridragonflys (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi I am new to the forum.I was diagnosed during a huge flareup of IBS and Fibromyalgia and CFSin 1994. I had no idea what the illnesses were but a young internist diagnosedme years before most physicians would diagnose them..My question is about BV or bacterial vaginois...I have had it 3 times or 4 times a year for the last 30 years.I have used Flagyl and it makes me want to throw up and headacheeach time and weak..I have used clyndimicin and had a reaction to it the vaginal insert one daytreatment..Cleocin..Are any of the books online being sold worth the money for home remediesto suppress or prevent BV?I see the book Bacterial vaginosis Freedom and one that says 3 day cure online...Mine starts in the itestines...and then travels to the vagina..I will start to have some mild nausea, acid reflux, pelvic swollen and sore, vagina sore, small drainage, and the rest that follows..I take VSL probiotics which are really good ones..I use the powderand take in cold water daily..you may google those..and read about themthey are far better than any of the gastro of any doctor recommends..Their number of good bacteria is superior to any I have bought in 30 some years.I use unscented detergent and to bathe with as I have multiple chemical sensitivity illness too.I wear cotton underwear and loose clothing..Can anyone tell me what they have done to improve their health that has this same concernand als0 if you bought a book on BV cures ...can you tell me what they are and explainperhaps I would not have to purchase the books and lose money if they are not really helpful ...thank youSheridragonflys


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

OMG! I never connected that!I wish I had cures for you, but nothing has worked for me. Baking soda baths seem to help a little bit. I've been on Flagyl at least 6 times. No go.EarthClinic (google it) has a bunch of recommendations, but I've tried most of them and not found one that worked.


----------



## BlueBird Happy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, have you ever tried boric acid? I use it for other purposes to dry out running shoes and prevent bacteria in them. However when I researched it for this purpose, there were loads of threads about boric acid being used for bv. Google it & try it out. It is pretty safe to use despite all the warnings. Just do not inhale it by accident.


----------



## sheridragonflys (Aug 28, 2012)

let me assure you it took me decades to figure out that the gut bacteria was same as what was happening in the vagina too..I asked my gyn to refer me to the infectious clinic at a university for this BV infectionthe female professor doctor was not kind and had no answers ...I was trying to find out why I keptgetting it..this was about 15 years ago..She did not tell me it was rather common and really no cure for it..one day while at the gyn office during an exam for the bv ... a new nurse told me that fibro myalgia affects even the muscles in the vaginacausing soreness and pain inside..........painful sex etc...Why do doctors not tell patients this for instanceso it has taken me years to learn what I do know from experience, asking and asking and listening to othersonline..by the way I went through 2 cystoscopes which were painful even put to sleep for themand I had no bladder infections..it was the BV and the fibro causing the pain and also the infection....learned that on my own..costly, painful and stressful over a period of years.my bladder will hurt now and be sore and that is from the fibromyalgia..in those muscles causing it..I never have actual bacteria show up in the urine test..but I do know we have mycoplasma bacteria...all the time..but I never have a so called bladder infection but it feels like an urgency to urinateand pressure in the pelvic area at times..thanks for writing...sheridragonflys


----------



## sheridragonflys (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi thereI want to read up on the boric acid morehave read about it for years ..for BVbut that is why I was asking about the booksin publication that talk about home remedies..if anyone had bought those books and could tell mewhat is in them..thankssheridragonfly


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

I tried boric acid, and it didn't help very much. It also itched.That's why I suggested EarthClinic, sheri. They have the home remedies that those books list. For free...


----------



## sheridragonflys (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, this was a site I needed to see.There is so much on here just have to decide which one to do.I had found a site years ago on line similiarbut a forum and there was so much posting that it wasconfusing...I do the probiotics, and folic acid and b and multivitaminsdaily and have for over l year..no improvement..Will check out the baking soda and water then the hydrogenperoxide..Sheri


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

sheridragonflys said:


> Hi I am new to the forum.I was diagnosed during a huge flareup of IBS and Fibromyalgia and CFSin 1994.I had no idea what the illnesses were but a young internist diagnosedme years before most physicians would diagnose them..My question is about BV or bacterial vaginois...I have had it 3 times or 4 times a year for the last 30 years.I have used Flagyl and it makes me want to throw up and headacheeach time and weak..I have used clyndimicin and had a reaction to it the vaginal insert one daytreatment..Cleocin..Are any of the books online being sold worth the money for home remediesto suppress or prevent BV?I see the book Bacterial vaginosis Freedom and one that says 3 day cure online...Mine starts in the itestines...and then travels to the vagina..I will start to have some mild nausea, acid reflux, pelvic swollen and sore,vagina sore, small drainage, and the rest that follows..I take VSL probiotics which are really good ones..I use the powderand take in cold water daily..you may google those..and read about themthey are far better than any of the gastro of any doctor recommends..Their number of good bacteria is superior to any I have bought in 30 some years.I use unscented detergent and to bathe with as I have multiple chemical sensitivity illness too.I wear cotton underwear and loose clothing..Can anyone tell me what they have done to improve their health that has this same concernand als0 if you bought a book on BV cures ...can you tell me what they are and explainperhaps I would not have to purchase the books and lose money if they are notreally helpful ...thank youSheridragonflys


I never made the connection between IBS and BV. I had BV for the first time in my life at age 47 (three months ago). It was persistent, took three rounds of Flagyl. Two oral and one vaginal (the vaginal flagyl finally took it away).


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

sheridragonflys said:


> let me assure you it took me decades to figure out that the gut bacteria was same as what was happening in the vagina too..I asked my gyn to refer me to the infectious clinic at a university for this BV infectionthe female professor doctor was not kind and had no answers ...I was trying to find out why I keptgetting it..this was about 15 years ago..She did not tell me it was rather common and really no cure for it..one day while at the gyn office during an exam for the bv ... a new nurse told me that fibro myalgia affects even the muscles in the vaginacausing soreness and pain inside..........painful sex etc...Why do doctors not tell patients this for instanceso it has taken me years to learn what I do know from experience, asking and asking and listening to othersonline..by the way I went through 2 cystoscopes which were painful even put to sleep for themand I had no bladder infections..it was the BV and the fibro causing the pain and also the infection....learned that on my own..costly, painful and stressful over a period of years.my bladder will hurt now and be sore and that is from the fibromyalgia..in those muscles causing it..I never have actual bacteria show up in the urine test..but I do know we have mycoplasma bacteria...all the time..but I never have a so called bladder infection but it feels like an urgency to urinateand pressure in the pelvic area at times..thanks for writing...sheridragonflys


Have you looked into endometriosis. I use to have a lot of issues with urgency and pressure. I had lap in 2007 and found an endometrial implant on my bladder (the cause of the urgency and frequency). After that no more urgency and pressure (unless I am bloated due to IBS and then feel pressure and bloating).


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I am having a lot of vaginal itching. I had a vagnal culture and it was inconclusive for BV. As well, the test for candida was negative. I use probiotic daily. I exercise outisde in the Florida sun, so I am careful to shower immediately after my workout. Nonethess, I still have the itching. Could this be BV that is undetected (since the tests were inconclusive).?


----------



## EmandRyan (Oct 31, 2013)

As soon as my daughter age 9 started having IBS symptoms she also developed horrible pain in her vaginal area and now at age 14 it has moved to her anus area. We are waiting to do breath tests for SIBO and Fructose malabsorption. We have treated her with oral flagyl a year ago and it did not help.


----------

